# Boat values?



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Have a friend who's trying to determine the value of a boat they are interested in and I was wondering if there is a manual to use for valuation purposes for a boat? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steamfisher (May 21, 2002)

Go to Boat USwww.boatus.com/buyer/valueform.htm
They will Email you a "blue book" value. It worked for me, I got a quote on my bass boat - Hope this helps.


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Take a look at boattrader.com. That way he can get an idea on what other's are asking for a given boat.

- Dae


----------



## newellchunker (Jun 16, 2004)

*boat values*

Go to: www.nada.com


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

another great way to tell what a boat is worth is just call your auto insurance agent and ask them.


----------

